# What pokemon do you never want to evolve?



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

This is'nt for strategic gameplay just pokemon that you like.
Me theres a lot, 
I like Gible more than gabite and Garchomp
I like Squirtle more than its evolutions
Raichus okay, but Pikachus pretty cool
Sam with:
Totodile
Piplup
Hoothoot
Bulbasaur
Buneary


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 30, 2008)

Aipom, Monferno. ^^


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

Spheal... that's all i can think of right now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 30, 2008)

Sneasel. I would only evolve one to get Weavile in my dex.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

My Munchlax. If I did, I would feel horrible for being unable to name it before I was forced to. I would be better off releasing it than I would evolving it.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't want Grovyle to evolve. Yes, it's odd to stay with a 1st stage pokémon, but... yeah. More fond of it than Treecko or Sceptile, in terms of appearence.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 30, 2008)

1. My Ledyba.

If you were here that long, or you look in the right forum, I once thought I lost it after migrating it. It turned out that I had not migrated a Ledyba, but a Slowpoke. A day later I migrated my Ledyba.

I don't want that story to be lost, so I don't evolve it. Plus, Ledyba is cuter than Ledian.

2. My Oddish.

[reason][/reason]

3. My Bellsprout.

I already have data on Weepinbell and Victreebel, so why evolve it? It's also second-cutest in the line (beaten by Weepinbell).

There are more that I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

Combusken. I find Blaziken kind of... ugly.
Just a bit with Eevee. Too cute.
Pikachu.
Bayleef. Meganium looks... weird. Even it's name sounds weird.
Natu. Xatu pales in comparison.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmm, I would say my Dragonair. Dragonite's fine and all, but Dragonair is much prettier. (There's more, but I think they've been said already)


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 30, 2008)

Cyndaquil and Grovyle.


----------



## Nope (Aug 30, 2008)

Dragonair, Totodile and Grovyle.

Lets not forget Quilava.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 30, 2008)

Quilava. It's so awesome. (and I dont really like Typhlosion.)
Dragonair. (Dragonite gained some weight...)


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 30, 2008)

Meowth. I have nothing against Persian; I just prefer Meowth. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 31, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> I don't want Grovyle to evolve. Yes, it's odd to stay with a 1st stage pokémon, but... yeah. More fond of it than Treecko or Sceptile, in terms of appearence.


What he said. Oh my, I lovelovelove Grovyle~ It is pure awesomenocity! Nothing against Sceptile, of course, but I just like it a bit better~ 

Also, Dragonair. Nothing against Dragonite either, but I like Dragonair better. It's so graceful and sleek and slim.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 31, 2008)

My Quilava -huggles-
Pikachu from the anime
Uh.....can't think of any others


----------



## Abufi (Aug 31, 2008)

poochyena.

poochyena is absolutely adorable, but i don't much care for mightyena.  unfortunately, this has made my playthrough of emerald a little harder so far.

i also used to never want to evolve my wooper whenever i caught one in g/s/c, because i thought quagsire was just kinda eh while wooper was adorable.  now i try to evolve it as quickly as possible though haha v_v  wooper's cute and all but quagsire's just awesome


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 31, 2008)

Murkrow.
Buneary.
Cindaquil.
Quilava.
Shiny Eevees, because it's too much of a decision to decide with eeveeloution you want.
My Grovyle. Not for the same reason as everyone else, I'm trying to get one of every Pokémon on level 100 in FireRed, I'm doing it randomly, Grovyle is my next target.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 31, 2008)

Togetic to togekiss..

I really don't like my Togi anymore... I never use him T-T

For one I won't evolve- my Metang. ^^"
Just the one, i'll probably get another one to evolve.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 31, 2008)

Nightwitch, my Murkrow. Never ever ever will he come in contact with a Dusk Stone.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 31, 2008)

Spheal :[ but I usually evolve them anyway


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 31, 2008)

drifloon!! drifloon looks cuter and better than it's evolved form, especially when it's shiny!!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

I like them ALL best fully evolved...


----------



## Mercury (Sep 1, 2008)

Azurill (too cute!)
Mudkip (once tried going through Sapphire without evolving it, but gave up when it got owned in Fortree. Can't remember how I beat Wattson. It was with other Pokémon obviously)
Sunkern
Totodile (evolutions are cool, but rather ugly. Not that I care, but Totodile is better than them)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 1, 2008)

My awesome Zigzagoons, Zigzag and Poker. Poker is level 100 already, and Zigzag is ninety-something. They shall never evolve!


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Sep 2, 2008)

My level 50 something Spoink.

IT SURVIVED HYPER BEAM PRETTY GOOD HUH


----------



## Zilc (Sep 2, 2008)

Totodile. For some reason, I dont like its evolutions. 
Skitty, because its so much cuter then Delcatty. 
Magmar and Nosepass, because there evolutions are ugly (I think they are anyway).


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 2, 2008)

Weepinbell.

Because it's awesome.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 2, 2008)

Piplup, and all the other starters. All their evolutions are so ugly D:


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

Charmeleon. It simply owns Charizard.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 3, 2008)

Strawberry said:


> Piplup, and all the other starters. All their evolutions are so ugly D:


Meganium disagrees with you.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

@Alxprit: The "What [subject] do you [abstract feeling]?" threads are the kind of threads where you read only the first post and yours.

Opinions, dude, no discussion.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 3, 2008)

Since I generally get attached to individuals rather than their species, I could care less if they evolved. The extra strength is worth it 99.9% of the time. 

There was this Rhydon I had on my team for a while that I refused to evolve (His first birthday is this month), but I just couldn't evolve him so I replaced him instead. My Marowak is a lot stronger anyways.

This applies to Digimon as well. It's much more rewarding to be able to ignore their appearance and digivolve them in Digimon, in both terms of benefits and not-so-cute-ness.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 3, 2008)

Eevee, Skitty, Squirtle, Buneary, Charmander, Togetic, Torchic, Mudkip, Magicarp XD, Feebas XD, Pichu, Dragonair, Bayleef, Piplup, Chimchar, as you can see I like starters, Phanpy, the list could go on...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 3, 2008)

I always evolve. Unless there's a special circumstance, I always evolve.

I get emotionally attached to my Pokémon, but I evolve them anyway. Would you be more likely to win a battle with a Horsea or a Kingdra?


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Sep 3, 2008)

It's Lickitung. I don't use it for battling anyway, and Lickilicki is...unnecessary. D:


----------



## **Swellow** (Sep 6, 2008)

piplup or prinplup, rhyhorn, skitty, jigglypuff, totodile, poliwag, shuppet, Glameow, snover, Pichu, Paris, Nidorino, Kirlia, Gabite, mime jr., Bulbasaur or ivysaure, charmander or charmeleon, Bidoof, sperrow, magmar, Tangela, Yanma, slowpoke, lickitung, magicarp, and turtwig.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

everyone knew it was coming but cyndaquil to me will never evolve and become better only less cute.'-' No really. Also pikachu, eevee,vulpix and also cherubi.


----------



## Kabigon (Sep 6, 2008)

Bayleef (Meganium's sprite is horrendous to me)

Chimchar (Monferno and Infernape don't look that good to me).


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 6, 2008)

Quilava,because I'm a girl and Typhlosion seems...Kind of boyish.

I REFUSE TO EVOLVE SKIPPER THE MUDKIP!!!


----------



## Zangoose (Sep 7, 2008)

QQQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAA.

[/thread]


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 7, 2008)

Scyther, mostly. I like it so much more than Scizor. D:

I do like Grovyle a lot more than Sceptile, but I live with evolving them anyway because I'm too stat-oriented in thinking and the only reason I could excuse not evolving Scyther was that Scizor doesn't actually have higher base stats.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 7, 2008)

It's a good thing that evolving Scyther is optional. I know that's true for all Pokemin, but you have to trade Scyther to evolve it.


----------



## Novoni (Sep 7, 2008)

Dragonair's my favorite Pokemon, so I usually leave any I have unevolved.  Dragonite just looks too uninteresting and cartoony compared to the pretty little Dragonair. (Yes, I know they're all kinda "cartoons," I don't know how to describe it.  I don't like Dragonite.)  I rarely pay attention to stats and stuff, so it doesn't bother me that I'm missing out on a stronger Pokemon.


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 7, 2008)

Scyther is all I can think of, really (y'know I was looking through this and until getting to this page I was all "Why you people no like the Scyther? D:"). Seriously, blades are always going to be way, _way_ better than pincer claw things.


----------



## allitersonance (Sep 7, 2008)

Appearance-wise? Aipom, combusken, cubone, dragonair, duskull, exeggcute, grovyle, lickitung, magneton, meowth, scyther, sneasel, and tangela.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 7, 2008)

.GoreTuzk said:


> @Alxprit: The "What [subject] do you [abstract feeling]?" threads are the kind of threads where you read only the first post and yours.
> 
> Opinions, dude, no discussion.


There's nothing wrong with discussing it.

Um, well. Most of the time I honestly don't care, especially since I seem to be one of the few people on earth that doesn't think that all D/P evolutions need to burn in hell. Well, except for Probopass and Licklicky, but they don't count because I think Nosepass and Lickitung also need to burn in hell. If I don't evolve something it's usually for Pokédex reasons, i.e. having a spare Vigoroth so I don't have to put up with evolving a new Slakoth every time I need one for the dex. I just don't have the same attachment to "aww, cute" everyone else seems to. You can always get another one anyway, so...?


----------



## Jetx (Sep 7, 2008)

Yanma.

Yanmega's pretty cool though.

And whole bunch of those mostly 1st gen pokémon with new evolutions at the bottom of the pokédex would be fine without them, especially as many of them are ugly. Porygon2 is actually even better than its evolution...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 7, 2008)

Pikachu shall never evolve if I have one. >D

Oh, and I've taken a recent liking to Drifloon. Blame Drifloon Rocks.

... and that's all I can think of.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 8, 2008)

I shall never evolve my Jirachi into Jirachi! XD


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 8, 2008)

Pikachu, especially on Yellow (well, you can't, unless you trade it off, which kinda defeats the point of playing Yellow version, I think.). 

I like a ton of Pokemon more than thier evolutions because I love small, cute things, but I normally do because of the stat thing and also because I can't be bothered to hammer B every time they try and evolve (and I'm not wasting an item slot with an Everstone when I can have a Lucky Egg). 
I tend to like middle evolutions best.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 8, 2008)

Dragonair and almost half of the Pokemon that got an evolution in Gen IV.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 8, 2008)

Wartortle....It just looks...cooler to me.

Elekid, cause it's cute!


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 8, 2008)

Grovyle.


----------



## Acorn-Zak (Sep 25, 2008)

ZIGZAGOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 27, 2008)

at the moment, Wartortle


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 27, 2008)

I love Typhlosion, but Quilava shall not evolve on any more games, since I has one Gold~
Totodile- I can't evolve that cutie-pie!
Bayleef- It just looks cuter.
Vulpix- Is your brain broken or somethin'? I would never evolve my sweet Mystic!!!
Sometimes Buizel- Don't know. Love 'em both~


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Sep 27, 2008)

Spoink.

I'll raise that thing until it's really powerful.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 30, 2008)

In real life Eevee, Skitty, Vulpix [even through Ninetales is one of my fav Pokemon], Buneary and a whole heap of other cute fluffy little Pokemon. I always evolve them anyway because I'm obsessed with stats and the such even if you can beat stuff ingame with a Lv 100 Magicarp or something.


----------



## geobz (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally, I could care less about the stats. Bayleef looks way cooler than Meganium and Scyther definitely beats Scizor. Also, Glameow looks a lot better than its evolution.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a shiny marill that I didn't want to evolve, because shiny azumarill looks odd. But it's gone now..v_v

Piplup. It's so much more awesomeshorts than its evolutions.

Porygon2. PorygonZ looks...o.O


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

Fluffy Clouds said:


> Spoink.
> 
> I'll raise that thing until it's really powerful.


But - but, Grumpig is awesome. D:

I wish I hadn't evolved my shiny Chansey because lime green is way cooler than extra pale pink. I never evolve Marshtomp because Swampert is ugly. I don't evolve Cubone either; I like Marowak but Cubone is so much cuter.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 3, 2008)

I never evolve Pokemon that gained 4th-gen evolutions, though maybe my case doesn't count because I mostly play 3rd-gen games. XD; I'm sure I'd evolve spare ones for Pokedex entries, but for casual gameplay, nope. But I think Probopass and Lickilicky are cute, anyway.

I think I was reluctant at first to evolve Roselia into Roserade, and I'm also never evolving male Kirlia into Gallade. I didn't evolve my Bagon (now a Salamence) when I was training it, because at the time I didn't really like Shelgon. Typlosion and Dragonite are cool guys, and that's it.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 4, 2008)

There's a Chinchou I have on Crystal that I swore many years ago I would never evolve. But I have no idea why... >_>


----------



## Shiny_skydragon (Oct 7, 2008)

I have this Starly on my Diamond game(not my first Starly, just some random one I caught) that I SWEAR to not evolve. Don't ask me why. I guess I think it's kinda cute...

Ditto to the whole Scyther thing. Back when I was first starting out, I wanted to evolve it because I thought it would get stronger, so I kept training it. It got to, like level 70 before I realized that perhaps it didn't level-evolve.:sweatdrop: By then I was so attached to it that I still won't evolve it. Scyther rocks.

So does Grovyle.:sunglasses:


----------



## kimimaru (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd say.......Yanma.
Yanmega, well.....I kinda hate it.:sweatdrop: I mean, I hate a lot of bugs, but not Yanma.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 7, 2008)

Murkrow. Its new evolution never struck me as a good Pokémon, you know?

And if Farfetch'd ever gets an evolution, I'm going to boycott the franchise.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 7, 2008)

I never want Grovyle to evolve. Oh, unless it's into the fictional Pokémon a friend of mine created, Archopy.

Whilst we're on the topic of Pokémon not evolving, I never want to see an evolution or prevolution for Lapras.


----------



## Adnan (Oct 8, 2008)

Eevee. It's much cuter than all of its evolutions.
Cyndaquil. Poor thing is just far too cute. Its evolutions look ugly.
Aaron. Read the above ^^


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 8, 2008)

Quilava. Cyndaquils must always be Quilavas before I accept them!!


----------



## Red Bull (Oct 10, 2008)

Charmander, Lickitung, and Vulpix. They're just too cool.

And if I ever had a Totodile, I wouldn't evolve him either.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Oct 13, 2008)

Bayleef, Chikorita, Torchic, Pikachu, Pichu, Vulpix, Buizel, Scyther, Eevee, Quilava... the list goes on. XD I like most of their evolutions, though.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 26, 2008)

Dragonair, definitely.
Glameow - It's kinda nice, but Purugly looks as if it ate WAY too many Iams packs.
Barboach
Quilava
Wartortle
Vigoroth
Misdreavus. I love Mismagius's cry - shame about the rest of it.
Buneary

That's it for now, but my warped and tormented mind will probably think of some more shortly.


----------



## zuea (Oct 26, 2008)

Quilava


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 27, 2008)

Lickitung.

That's the only one, though, and it's only because Lickilicky is an abomination.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 17, 2009)

Mudkip, Tangela, Nosepass, Poliwirl, Scyther, and slowpoke for some reason...


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who loves (fully) evolved Pokémon? Even though I love evolved Pokémon, I have some that I won't evolve because I already have its evolution(s), like my Eevee.


----------



## H20firefly (Feb 17, 2009)

scyther, electabuzz, aipom

although, i have already evolved my electabuzz for competitive battlign, i keep electabuzz on my team anyway


----------



## Poke4ever (Feb 17, 2009)

My shiny Drifloon, Driffy.  I'm never going to let him evolve because he won't look as cute as he does now if I let him evolve into Drifblim. So Driffy is staying as a Drifloon. :sunglasses:


----------



## Xelac (Feb 21, 2009)

Vigoroth isn't as lazy as slakoth and slaking. Honchkrow looks weird, so if I train a murkrow, I probobly wouldn't evolve it.


----------



## Kalylia (Feb 21, 2009)

I never want to evolve my Azuril.  They're just too adorable in that form.  *squees*

In more realistic non-evolutionary preferences, I don't like to evolve Misdreavous.  Her evolutionary form is frightening, and just not worth it.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 21, 2009)

Shuppet. to cute of a little ghosty to evolve into that _thing_ it evolves into...
Vulpix too, but not because I dislike Ninetails, I just preffer Vulpix ^^


----------



## Lost Guitar (Feb 21, 2009)

Zigzagoon, Kirlia and Charmander. Yes, kill me now.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 21, 2009)

Scyther, Riolu, and Mudkip for me. x3


----------



## Rossymore (Feb 21, 2009)

Pachirisu...because I want Dawn to suffer


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 21, 2009)

(Pachirisu doesn't evolve.)

Monferno as well. Infernape is okay but Monferno + Chimchar own.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

^Why? Infernape is pretty damn cool too.


----------



## Mr. Person (Feb 23, 2009)

Zigzagoon, Starly, Ekans, Riolu, Charmander, Poochyena, Meowth, Rattata

ect there's other ones. it doesn't mean i don't like their evolved forms, I dunno


----------



## Darksong (Feb 23, 2009)

Xelac said:


> Vigoroth isn't as lazy as slakoth and slaking.


I think the same thing as Xelac. Even though Slaking's base stats are much higher, it's worth having lower base stats to be able to attack twice as much. I would go off topic about a trait in a different game, but that's not what this thread is for.

Even though I do like evolved Pokemon most of the time, I prefer middle-evolved Pokemon usually.


----------



## Meririn (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely Sneasel.


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 24, 2009)

The Darksmith Legacy said:


> (Pachirisu doesn't evolve.)
> 
> Monferno as well. Infernape is okay but Monferno + Chimchar own.


woo
iawtc
also i don't evolve combusken apart from when i get the dex entries
and electabuzz is so much cooler than electivire, same with rhydon > rhyperior


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Charmander and Dragonair. Dragonite is scaaary DD:


----------



## Byrus (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a soft spot for Wynaut and Zigzagoon, so usually I catch two and keep an unevolved one.

I also like Combusken, Grovyle and Drowzee much more than their evolved forms.


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 26, 2009)

MISDREAVUS ^^
I love that pokemon... It never should have had such a thing as a Mismagius X(
And Togepi-Togetic is fine. TOGEKISS however, is NOT FINE IT IS UGLY AND WRONG xD

_Shaymin


----------



## Thorne (Feb 26, 2009)

_Shaymin said:


> MISDREAVUS ^^
> I love that pokemon... It never should have had such a thing as a Mismagius X(
> And Togepi-Togetic is fine. TOGEKISS however, is NOT FINE IT IS UGLY AND WRONG xD
> 
> _Shaymin


Do you have to say to say it in a way that makes me want to rip your arms off? I like Mismagius and Togekiss a lot, especially Mismagius, so that felt like a insult in my case. And don't add your name at the end of your post, it's not like we don't know who you are by looking at your username.

But onto the topic, I like Pichu more then Pikachu, but Raichu is so awesome it's worth evolving it.


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 26, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> Do you have to say to say it in a way that makes me want to rip your arms off? I like Mismagius and Togekiss a lot, especially Mismagius, so that felt like a insult in my case. And don't add your name at the end of your post, it's not like we don't know who you are by looking at your username.
> 
> But onto the topic, I like Pichu more then Pikachu, but Raichu is so awesome it's worth evolving it.


yeah okay. I'll conform to your way of thinking -.-
I'm not insulting you I am stating an opinion, if you can't deal with that then why do you join a forum? Not everybody is going to agree with you are they? As for adding my name at the end well SORR EEEEE. I add my name on every other forum I go to, I guess it's just a habit. T_T


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 26, 2009)

I never shall evolve my psyduck!


----------



## Jetx (Feb 26, 2009)

Quilava (generic choice, I know) and Yanma.

I like Yanmega, but Yanma is undeniably more awesome in every way.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 26, 2009)

_Shaymin said:


> yeah okay. I'll conform to your way of thinking -.-
> I'm not insulting you I am stating an opinion, if you can't deal with that then why do you join a forum? Not everybody is going to agree with you are they? As for adding my name at the end well SORR EEEEE. I add my name on every other forum I go to, I guess it's just a habit. T_T


...I don't think MG was cross at you for disliking Mismagius and Togekiss, rather because the way you _said_ you disliked them - OH GOD THEY'RE HIDEOUS AND WRONG!!!! - was vaguely offensive.


----------



## Old Catch (Feb 26, 2009)

Wartortle. ^^ I think it's just so cute. As well as Bulbasaur, Munchlax, Oddish - even though I love Vileplue too, Tangela, and probably a lot more.

EDIT: Aw, I think Banette is cute, though Shuppet is way cuter.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 27, 2009)

I have quite a few Pokémon I don't want to evolve, because I like having the final evolved form along with the pre-evolved form(s). I feel sort of weird for prefering fully evolved Pokémon, now. But it's no big deal.


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 28, 2009)

It is seriously very un-offensive.
To say which fictional characters you dislike 0_0
I don't think they're hideous. Or wrong. I meant wrong in the sense of Togepi was kinda cooler when it didn't evolve.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 28, 2009)

Scyther.

Scyther.

Scyther.

The end.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 28, 2009)

_Shaymin said:


> It is seriously very un-offensive.
> To say which fictional characters you dislike 0_0
> I don't think they're hideous. Or wrong. I meant wrong in the sense of Togepi was kinda cooler when it didn't evolve.


It's offensive in the way that you said something in a way that made you directly insult something I liked. And you said you found them hideous, so you're lying there. You have the right to have an opinion, you do not have the right to say things in a insulting manner however.
and Pokémon is more then fictional! >:(


----------



## axolotlesque (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm.
Sneasel.
And I was really disappointed when I found out evolutions were created of Magmar and Electrobuzz, even though I _never_ use them.
Also, Mareep. I like Ampharos, I really do, but my 'aww, cute!' factor just rockets when I see it. :p


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 2, 2009)

Speaking of Pokémon I don't want to evolve, if Mewtwo could evolve into Mewthree, I'd cancel the evolution and complete Firered/Leafgreen to get another Mewtwo so I could evolve the new one and keep the old Mewtwo just like he is. (no offence to the people who made up Mewtree)


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 2, 2009)

Grovyle~ >_<
There's also Quilava, Bayleef and Magmar. Gawd Magmortar sucks D: But I always lurved Magmar~

Competitive-wise, Skizzur can go die in a fire. Packing HP Fire on a mixed Leafia for Skizzur-SURPRISE = overcentralised much? At least nuke it's Bullet Punch, uck, borked.


----------

